# Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow....



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

OK, show it today... very interesting film-very "gee-whiz" in it's approach and the CGI backgrounds are definitely cool-very '30ish in style. Stars Jude Law, Gwyneth Paltrow, Angelina Jolie, Giobanni Ribissi, Bai Ling, and Sir Laurence Olivier :eek2: ,in what may either be his final screen performance or the key to a resurgence to his career...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I was wondering if that movie is any good. Will probably put it on my Netflix queue and wait for the DVD. The visuals look interesting.


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

Looks like it might be a good movie.


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

It sort of reminded me of what the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 2 might be, at least the 'feel' of the movie.

My son, who is 11, loved it, and seemed ok for kids his age.

Steve


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I really enjoyed the film. It had a "Buck Rogers/Flash Gordon" sort of feel that I really liked.

I was actually annoyed however when, as I was leaving the film, a bunch of naysayers started trashing the movie because it wasn't "realistic" to the laws of physics. One example is a ship hitting the water, and a person ejecting while underwater.

I just wanted to pop them in the head and say "Hello! 1930's! Its SUPPOSED to be unrealistic!!!"


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I enjoyed the movie. Commented to my brother when it happened about the physics and he said the same to me about it not supposed to be realistic. Which I knew--I was just noticing. 

Was a good flick!


----------

